# Intestino preso - Intestino solto



## cavewoman

Olá!

Gostaria de saber se em espanhol se usa as expressões "intestino preso" e "intestino solto". Ficaria "intestino preso" e "intestino suelto"? Seria comum?

Agradeço desde já!


----------



## gato radioso

cavewoman said:


> Olá!
> 
> Gostaria de saber se em espanhol se usa as expressões "intestino preso" e "intestino solto". Ficaria "intestino preso" e "intestino suelto"? Seria comum?
> 
> Agradeço desde já!


Não...mas podes descrever o significado?
Assim poderíamos procurar se há alguma expressão próxima.


----------



## Vanda

Intestino preso é ''diminuição do número de evacuações (inferior a três vezes na semana), com fezes endurecidas e esforço à defecação''
Intestino solto é '' quando evacua com mais frequência do que o normal, essa evacuação não tem controle e as fezes são líquidas.''
edit: Desculpem o control v e control c


----------



## gato radioso

Barriga/tripa suelta e quando as evacuações são repetidas e brandas. Vulgarmente diz-se "cagalera".
Se for o contrário: evacuações escasas e difíceis, diz-se "estreñimiento" ou "estar estreñido".
Isto é um registo normal. Na linguagem médica deve haver mais termos.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Barriga/tripa suelta e quando as evacuações são repetidas e brandas. Vulgarmente diz-se "cagalera".
> Se for o contrário: evacuações escasas e difíceis, diz-se "estreñimiento" ou "estar estreñido".
> Isto é um registo normal. Na linguagem médica deve haver mais termos.


Nós também temos outros termos. Estes são mais "suaves" ficam bem em qualquer lugar.
Também temos 'caganeira' para Intestino solto e Prisão de ventre para intestino preso.


----------



## cavewoman

gato radioso said:


> Não...mas podes descrever o significado?
> Assim poderíamos procurar se há alguma expressão próxima.


Sim, Gato Radioso! Acabei esquecendo de colocar o contexto, desculpem.

Estou preenchendo um formulario médico e tenho que explicar em espanhol o seguinte:

Não há como saber exatamente o que ele comeu quando, por exemplo, fica com o intestino preso ou solto.

Agradeço!


----------



## gato radioso

cavewoman said:


> Sim, Gato Radioso! Acabei esquecendo de colocar o contexto, desculpem.
> 
> Estou preenchendo um formulario médico e tenho que explicar em espanhol o seguinte:
> 
> Não há como saber exatamente o que ele comeu quando, por exemplo, fica com o intestino preso ou solto.
> 
> Agradeço!


_No hay forma de saber exactamente lo que él comió cuando, por ejemplo, se le suelta la barriga _(pop mais correcto) _/le entra descomposición de vientre_ (eleg)_ /le entran ganas de ir al baño_ (eleg)_/le dan cagaleras_ (vulgar)_/le entran ganas de hacer sus necesidades-sus cosas_ (pop mais correcto)


----------



## cavewoman

Muito obrigada, Gato Radioso, Vanda e Pfaa09! Me ajudaram bastante! 🙂


----------



## zema

Para un formulario médico yo diría:
No hay forma de saber exactamente lo que él comió cuando, por ejemplo, tiene episodios de estreñimiento o diarrea.


----------



## cavewoman

Suena perfecto, Zema. ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## patriota

Também dizemos que determinados alimentos reguladores "soltam" ou "prendem" o intestino. Quem está com prisão de ventre, por exemplo, pode perguntar "_O que devo comer para soltar o intestino?_" (em outras palavras: "_Quais alimentos servem como laxantes naturais?_").


----------



## gato radioso

patriota said:


> Também dizemos que determinados alimentos reguladores "soltam" ou "prendem" o intestino. Quem está com prisão de ventre, por exemplo, pode perguntar "_O que devo comer para soltar o intestino?_" (em outras palavras: "_Quais alimentos servem como laxantes naturais?_").


Seria:
_¿Qué alimentos dan estreñimiento?_
Ou:
_¿Qué alimentos sueltan el vientre/barriga?_


----------



## cavewoman

patriota said:


> Também dizemos que determinados alimentos reguladores "soltam" ou "prendem" o intestino. Quem está com prisão de ventre, por exemplo, pode perguntar "_O que devo comer para soltar o intestino?_" (em outras palavras: "_Quais alimentos servem como laxantes naturais?_").


Obrigada, Patriota!


gato radioso said:


> Seria:
> _Que alimentos dan estreñimiento?_
> Ou:
> _Que alimentos sueltan el vientre/barriga?_


Me será muy útil esta otra opción. ¡A todos vosotros, gracias!


----------

